# 19-21 day old pigeon



## luckyfriday (Jul 16, 2012)

I found a pigeon at my work in a metal building he obviously fell but i couldnt find a nest. I left him there all day and he didnt move so instead of leaving him i took him home. I went to tractor supply and lady told me to use Dumor chick starter food i got him home mixed alittle with water and he loves it. I also put a little bowl of dry and a bowl of water. I notice he pecks once or twice at ground and drinks a little but i have no clue if im doing it right or how many times a day i should feed him if i should even feed him that.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You can feed the baby this way.


You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-50 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.

In addition to the peas,one time a day, put a small pinch of powdered oyster shell, which you can buy at most pet stores, will supply the calcium the baby needs to support bone health.You sprinkle it on the peas.
__________
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas make the crop feel lumpy and squishy.


----------



## luckyfriday (Jul 16, 2012)

I dont have any frozen peas only can..is the food im giving now ok until i get some peas and when i give him the peas i wont choke him will i? I cut a water bottle and put a rubber piece from glove over whole and he sticks his mouth in it and eats like that can i put peas in that and feed him that way too???


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sure...feed him what you have until you get the frozen peas but do get them because it will be a easy way to wean the bird. Don't feed him the caned kind.
It's really easy to pop the peas as I wrote, but sure... try it your way and see if it works.


----------



## luckyfriday (Jul 16, 2012)

I just dont want to over feed him so i try to feed when he crys for food..will they stop when full or just keep eating i look at his chest but cant tell if hes full ir not


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Feel right below the throat and above the bone that's in the center of the body...that the crop area. It will feel full and soft. They will often keep squeaking even when they are full.


----------



## luckyfriday (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for your help and i will get the peas tomorrow i also bought sunflower seeds without the shell is that ok to give too? Oh and hes drinking more water so happy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Give just a small amount of sunflower seed. Too many aren't good for him.


----------



## luckyfriday (Jul 16, 2012)

ok so i did the pea thing and he is now eating on his own a little bit more. he has still alittle bit of yellow on his head and he's pecking alot more..when do i switch to seeds? right now i have chick formula food and peas..and of course a big bowl of water..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Leave some seeds with him and give him time to learn to pick them up. Keep feeding him until he has learned and is eating enough to be self fed. Once he starts eating seed on his own, and you cut back on feedings. Cut the first feeding out, as this will encourage him to eat on his own. Then you can feed him later in the day. He will learn quickly.


----------



## luckyfriday (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok heres another question..Lucky is pecking at food and peas but seems not to be able to get any down his throat is that normal he has alot all his feathers underneath wings so he getting ready. Another prob im having is that i take him outside and he runs back into garage


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It takes a while for them to learn to pick up feed. I wouldn't take him outside, as one day he will be able to fly, and may take off to where you can't get at him. Letting him exercise inside in much safer.


----------



## luckyfriday (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok i wont bring him out..if i leave food in his cage feed him in the morning before i go to work and then when i get home is that ok? He seems like hes waiting for me to come home so he can eat. Or should i skip the morning ones now?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would leave enough feed for him for the day. You want him to learn to eat. Are you feeding him by hand at all now, or is he just eating on his own?


----------



## luckyfriday (Jul 16, 2012)

Im feeding him through a water bottle i cut with a blue latex over the opening as soon as he sees that he goes crazy. I did skip yesterdays morning feeding bur when i got home he was extremely hungry it seemed. Im going to throw some wild bird feed in there along with peas and chick food


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

luckyfriday said:


> Im feeding him through a water bottle i cut with a blue latex over the opening as soon as he sees that he goes crazy. I did skip yesterdays morning feeding bur when i got home he was extremely hungry it seemed. Im going to throw some wild bird feed in there along with peas and chick food


Put some seeds in a small deep spill proof bowl and leave that for him, that will help him get a head start on the weaning.


----------



## luckyfriday (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a bowl next to his water with the stuff i feed him through my make shift feeder and he has no interest in it ill stop by store tonight get some wild bird seed and see if he will eat that instead..


----------



## luckyfriday (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a bowl next to his water with the stuff i feed him through my make shift feeder and he has no interest in it ill stop by store tonight get some wild bird seed and see if he will eat that instead..


----------



## luckyfriday (Jul 16, 2012)

having a hard time posting new question but Lucky is all grown up now eating on its own and drinking but now he has decided he doesn't want to leave our garage...when i come home from work he flys onto my shoulder and won't get off until i take him off...what do i do i don't want to throw him outside and say be free..i was thinking of making a small coop for him so he can come in and out when ever he wants...any ideas? i don't mind feeding him i just can't keep him in my garage.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

A small coop (not too small, enough for him to be able to exercise flapping and if you have enough space would be great for him to have room to fly back and forth and go up and down on pearches) safe from the predators or animal who could bring diseases sounds better than garadge.


----------

